# Phatnoise: Voice Announcements



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

I got my Phatbox about a week ago, and love it so far. However I completed my cd collection and encoded all of my cd's to put on the DMS cartrigde.
When I first loaded up cd's to it, I got a nice female voice that was somewhat understandable. Afer last night's run, I get a computer voice that is hard to understand.
Anyone know of a way to choose which voice announces albums/songs?
On a side note, the software did prompt me to update last night also, which I did.


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (Honda4VW)*

Anyone? Some songs have the nice female voice, most get the standard issue synth voice


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (Honda4VW)*

Open the manager and click on options (upper right hand corner) You will see the voice prompt tab and click on it. Select Update DMS and then slect Fix Voice. You will have other options like choosing the voice type, volume and speed. One more thing, when updating voice prompts, make sure that ALL virus protection applications are OFF. This is very critical - The ATT voice application does NOT work PROPERLY with anti-virus software engaged.
Also, try to update your encoder version. You can click on the "WEB" button on the left hand menu. The system will automatically update to the latest version if necessary.


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (02Jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02Jett* »_Open the manager and click on options (upper right hand corner) You will see the voice prompt tab and click on it. Select Update DMS and then slect Fix Voice. You will have other options like choosing the voice type, volume and speed. One more thing, when updating voice prompts, make sure that ALL virus protection applications are OFF. This is very critical - The ATT voice application does NOT work PROPERLY with anti-virus software engaged.
Also, try to update your encoder version. You can click on the "WEB" button on the left hand menu. The system will automatically update to the latest version if necessary.

Awesome







Will try in a few. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (Honda4VW)*

it went from a mix of female/computer voice, to total computer voice...
Now I really hate it


----------



## Lmandrake (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (Honda4VW)*

do a google search for phatvoice and download it. Foillow the instructions.


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Phatnoise: Voice Announcements (Lmandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lmandrake* »_do a google search for phatvoice and download it. Foillow the instructions.

NICE!!!

I actuall re-iterated to the previous version of Phatnoise, that actually came with my system. I get the choice of 3 voices then. This all happened when I upgraded to the latest phatnoise music manager.
Regardless, the above post helped a lot and all is well regardless. Well see what happens when I upgrade again


----------

